# Doing it nude styles..



## MissLorsie (Oct 12, 2007)

Seeing as I'm on school holidays (I'm a teacher LOL not a student) i decided to do a tutorial on the nude FOTD I posted the other for my anniversary. I am absolutely loving this look at the moment because it is just so easy to do..

So here goes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Products used






*FACE:*
Napoleon Auto Pilot Primer
MAC Select SPF 15 NW20
Relvon Skinlights Light Peach
Ben Nye Blush Coral
MAC Shimpagne MSF
MAC Lightscapade MSF
MAC Blot Medium
*EYES:*
MAC Bare Canvas Paint
MAC Nylon (bottom left)
MAC Naked Lunch (diagonally to the right upwards from nylon)
MAC Dazzlelight (bottom row 2nd from right)
MAC Sable (diagonally to the right upwards from dazzlelight)
Maybelline Full n Soft
Benefit Browzings Medium
*LIPS*
Stila Lipliner no.18
Stila Lipglaze Bouquet
MAC Rose Blanc

These are the brushes i used




Fluffy face brush - blush, MSF's and blot powder
Slanted brush - benefit browzings
Various eyeshadow brushes for eyeshadows

Heres me all clean n moisturised





Now lets begin - Class is in session 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay students! First we begin with a base as its imperative for eyeshadows to stick to for durability and longevity.
Put some Bare Canvas on your index finger like such. This is enough for one whole eyelid





Apply in a patting motion.





Should look something like this when done. Excellent!





Next load up an eyeshadow brush with lots of MAC Naked Lunch. Don't be afraid to be generous.





Apply to the middle of the eyelid.





Should look something like this. Well done students 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Now load up that same brush with MAC Nylon again being very generous





Apply MAC Nylon over MAC Naked Lunch on both eyes. It should look something like this.





Now use a firmer, smaller eyeshadow brush and pick up some MAC Sable





Apply to the eyelid concentrating on the outer and inner third and above the crease where Nylon and Naked Lunch are. This doesn't have to be neat so don't be upset if you make a mistake. I promise we can fix it





Grab your MAC 224 and blend your little hearts out!





Should look something like this. Blended vs Unblended





I used my Smashbox No.3 brush and loaded it up with MAC Dazzlelight





Apply MAC Dazzlelight above the crease, under the brow bone and around the eyesocket to blend all the eyeshadows





Your eyes should look something like this after the blending. Keeping up students!





Side on view





Front view - hehe i looked drunk here





Carrying on, next take a smaller liner brush and pick up some sable again





Line the outer bottom lashline with some MAC Sable





Line the inner bottom lashline with some MAC Dazzlelight





Coming along nicely - i dont know why i dont smile. concentrating too much i guess. Should look like this





Next take your angled brush and dip it in some Benefit Browzings





Shape those eyebrows - i love doing eyebrows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








This is one eyebrow done with Browzings





And now the other





THank the lord for these contraptions!!! my eyelashes are so damn straight so  lets curl these babies sky high





Curl those lashes good - im using Maybelline Full n Soft. Usually i use Diorshow WP but im all out.





Heres a comparison of mascara-ed eye vs. unmascara-ed eye LOL





Tis a bigggg difference. Heres both eyes done..





eyes completed should look something like this





Well done class - now that our eyes are complete we can move onto our faces. First we apply a primer so our face has an even base to apply foundation onto. Were using Napoleon Auto Pilot Primer.





Apply a few dots all over your face. Not too much as we dont want our faces completely wet. Blend into your face with your fingers or a foundation brush.





Next get your MAC Select SPF 15 NW20 with Relvon Skinlights in Light Peach ready.





Mix in a 2:1 ratio of foundation to luminiser on the back of your hand





Apply to face with fingers or brush. Oh seems i have misplaced my foundation brush. Students choose which you feel more comfortable with





Blend until you see now streak, all imperfections are covered and you have a flawless base





Next, pick up some Ben Nye Coral blush with a big fluffy brush





Apply to the apples of your cheeks in soft swirling motion. Well done!!





One cheek done





And the other - symmetrical and looking good!





Ahhh MSF Time - used to brighten up your face and highlight too
Pick up some MAC Shimpagne MSF





Apply to cheeks to give some depth and shimmer





Next the most fantabulous highlighter known on earth, MAC Lightscapade MSF





Apply with the same fluffy brush we used for the coral brush and Shimpagne. Apply on top of the cheekbones are around to your temples. This looks lovely when photographed side on. Gives a luminous look.










Lets get those lips ready!!! Were almost done class. Grab your Stila No.18





Line your lips and colour them in. 





Ahh colour time, grab your Stila Lipglaze in Bouquet





Apply to the lips. Theres no need for a brush as this one is on the lipglaze. Marvellous i hear you say!





Lips all lined and glazed. Well done class!










This next step is fantastic if you have quite a small top lip like i do. Grab some MAC Rose Blanc





Load a q-tip with rose blanc and apply it to your cupids bow.. ahhhh highlighting!





Should look like this. Its a subtle but lovely touch for those ppl with small top lips





Blot time. apply MAC Blot powder Medium all over forehead, nose, chin and anywhere where we didnt put cheek colour. Buff in until all uniform. Were on the home stretch class





We should look like this now all blended, coloured and buffed





There we have it - a nude tutorial. Any students needing help dont be afraid to ask. im here to help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finished product!


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 12, 2007)

thats gorgeous im going to purchase those eyeshadows now and the stila lipliner xxxx fabulous!!!


----------



## anjdes (Oct 12, 2007)

Fantastic! You *are* a good teacher!


----------



## Karen_B (Oct 12, 2007)

It's beautiful!


----------



## frocher (Oct 12, 2007)

You look beautiful, that's for posting.


----------



## Jot (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks so much - great tut


----------



## pinky_lady (Oct 12, 2007)

looks fab thank you! got to defo get MAC Lightscapade MSF


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a really beautiful look!!


----------



## jasnadhanpat (Oct 12, 2007)

that was fabulous!very informative and u looked gorgeous


----------



## Bianca (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice, never tried nude colors maybe I should!


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Oct 12, 2007)

What a great look! You look gorgeous before and after! Neutral looks will never go out of style


----------



## magi (Oct 12, 2007)

This is a very cool basic. Thanks for sharin - especially the Cupid's Bow trick is great...


----------



## Hilly (Oct 12, 2007)

love this


----------



## almmaaa (Oct 12, 2007)

Very pretty, love those msf's and that highlighting trick on the top lip.  Gotta get that shadow.


----------



## ppalada (Oct 12, 2007)

oohh looks very nice!!! ur a very good teacher! :-D


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 12, 2007)

You look gorgeous!  Thank you!


----------



## pichima (Oct 12, 2007)

fantastic tut!!! thanz a lot
I have the same lipglaze but never use it...


----------



## xJUDYx (Oct 13, 2007)

great tut! i saw the "highlighting the cupid bow" thing the other day on rachal ray! haha


----------



## iluvmac (Oct 13, 2007)

You should entry this in the Tutorial Contest for October!! I love nudes!


----------



## beth_w (Oct 13, 2007)

Great! What a fantastic tutorial!


----------



## thenovice (Oct 13, 2007)

Really fantastic!


----------



## veilchen (Oct 13, 2007)

This look is great, thanks for the tut! I'm totally into the nude look myself these days, so I'll try it at once!


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 13, 2007)

Ohh thankyou for this, I have the same hair color and skin color as you do, and I love this look, thanks so much.


----------



## simplykat (Oct 13, 2007)

this is such a wonderful tutorial! i love how i can actually see the difference as you apply each product. sometimes its hard to see something when someone applies a product.. great tut!


----------



## DOLLface (Oct 13, 2007)

I love your tut, it looks gorgeous. I'm definately going to check out that Stila lip liner next time I'm at Macy's.


----------



## nyrak (Oct 16, 2007)

Brilliant tut!  Thanks so much : )


----------



## Violet* (Oct 16, 2007)

Great tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have all the eyeshadows used, so i'll try it out soon.


----------



## n_c (Oct 16, 2007)

That was a fantastic tut A+!


----------



## Perple1 (Oct 16, 2007)

You make nude so very beautiful!  (that sounds kinda sick) Anyway ~ great tut, detailed, nicely photographed and edited!  YAY!!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 19, 2007)

Great tut!

OT but I just saw Napoleon products at my local Sephora...how do you like them?


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 19, 2007)

Temptalia.com just did a photo/review of Napolean Perdis China Doll foundation...looks great! I want to see more of this product line too!


----------



## MissLorsie (Oct 19, 2007)

RE: the napoleon products, the lipsticks and glazes are nice as is their primer.  their autopillot range is pretty good but overpriced here in australia..

their foundations are quite basic. colour range is very limited especially the china doll range. if your NW based forget it, its more targeted toward NC skin tones.

their eyeshadows can be quite chalky although there are a few that are okay.

their loose dusts are pretty cool but i still prefer my mac piggies..

their face powders are pretty good too, but for the money they are worth in australia i'd rather buy mac, chanel,dior etc. its actually pretty expensive.

i got a job with them at the start of the year as backup cos i was casual teaching (no job security could work one week then get no work for a few weeks). i wanted a second job just incase i didnt get very much work teaching. but i ended up getting a FT job teaching and quit napoleon b4 i even started with them..(after doing 3 induction sessions)

i was kinda underwhelmed with their product range as a whole.. what i do like is their self tanner and the gardenia body moisturiser and showergel. smell gorgeous!!

ohh and thanks for all your lovely comments girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive really appreciated the positive feedback. im glad ive inspired some girls to go and try the colour combo and the stila lip products i used


----------



## Waves Of Fire (Oct 19, 2007)

U R Really Good Teacher Great Tutorial


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Oct 20, 2007)

Great job! I love how you break down all the steps! The more precise the better!


----------



## applefrite (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice tut !!


----------



## Jayne (Oct 22, 2007)

beautiful! 
thanks


----------



## gohgoomah (Oct 22, 2007)

aww i LOVEd reading your tutorial, it was so much fun!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i almost felt like i was in school for a beauty course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha.

i love the rose blanc on the cupid's bow tip!! thanks a bunch!


----------



## bby112 (Oct 22, 2007)

flawless!


----------



## AlluringTaxpaya (Oct 28, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous, neutral power! Also, loved the language. Made it fun to follow. Two thumbs up!


----------



## MACFreak (Oct 29, 2007)

k am i the only 1 who sees nothing


----------



## MissDiva (Oct 30, 2007)

this tut is amazing,i love it


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow...thanks for the tutorial, you look great !!

I'm a neutral girl myself so I really love this look


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow thanks. Never really tried nude colors, think I'll do it now~


----------



## nics1972 (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## alexisdeadly (Nov 6, 2007)

Bravo!!! I love this look!


----------



## Pei (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful, light-hearted tutorial.

I like this gorgeous teacher & going to attend more of her lessons


----------



## Shadow (Nov 6, 2007)

Such a beautiful "wearable" look.  Great tutorial too!  very detailed.  Thanks!


----------



## ii_lianna (Dec 14, 2007)

thanks for the great tut!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 14, 2007)

You look fantastic, great tutorial!!!


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 14, 2007)

This was such a great tutorial!


----------



## anaibb (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks! That's a great Tutorial. I really liked and will follow your notes very attemptively!!!
You have a great "nude palette"! Is it too mauch to ask you to name the colours there?
Thanks!


----------



## MissLorsie (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anaibb* 

 
_Thanks! That's a great Tutorial. I really liked and will follow your notes very attemptively!!!
You have a great "nude palette"! Is it too mauch to ask you to name the colours there?
Thanks!_

 

Sure
First Row: Phloof, Orb, Ricepaper, All That Glitters, Woodwinked
Middle Row: Grain, Naked Lunch, Honesty, Wishful, Sable
Bottom Row: Nylon, Arena, Patina, Dazzlelight, Shale

it took me a while to choose those colours but they make the most gorgeous neutral combinations regardless of which colours you choose


----------



## anaibb (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks!!! You're a dear!


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Dec 14, 2007)

I love it! Finally something i can replicate!


----------



## DarkSideChic87 (Dec 16, 2007)

Omg, that is gorgeous! I can't get over how great that looks on you. I need to try a nude look soon


----------



## Niki (Dec 16, 2007)

i love it. very basic look


----------



## breathless (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks for this tut!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow, this has to be the best tutorial I've seen. I love the comparative pictures! Your makeup is flawless... The cheeks are especially good. Thanks.


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 17, 2007)

pretty!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Great tut!!!


----------



## Seary_Fairy (Jan 5, 2008)

You look gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing, love the cupids bow tip. Easy to follow tute too!


----------



## seymone25 (Jan 6, 2008)

I really love your tutorials... I bought the Napolean Auto Pilot Primer because of your tutorials it has not disappointed me yet..


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2008)

very nice!!!


----------



## 1QTPie (Jan 16, 2008)

Love this!


----------



## lethaldesign (Jan 16, 2008)

So beautiful & elegant, I love it. And thanks for that "cupid's bow" tip! I never thought of doing it but I definitely need to give it a try!


----------



## Cute_Sabz (Jul 10, 2008)

totally awesome! i can definitely use this for daily works..


----------



## MissLorsie (Jul 10, 2008)

WOW - my tut was revived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for all the lovely comments girls.. i do love me a nude fotd!! hehehe


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 10, 2008)

Loveitt!
this is such a beautiful natural look


----------



## hooxxknew (Jul 10, 2008)

you have beautiful eyes. thanks for tutorial, it was so helpful.


----------



## mamadiaspora (Jul 10, 2008)

you're really talented!


----------



## ceci (Jul 30, 2008)

This is beautiful!


----------



## angelzxtearz (Jul 31, 2008)

Gorgeous! You look very pretty!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jul 31, 2008)

You look gorgeous


----------



## EllieFerris (Jul 31, 2008)

Great tutorial! I bought Lightscapade MSF at the CCO (my first MSF) and wasn't sure how to use it, so thank you very much!!!


----------



## Emi-lyn (Aug 1, 2008)

You look gorgeous! Thanks for really nice tutorial, i like it!


----------



## Bright (Aug 3, 2008)

Very, very nice  Great tut!


----------



## ginspontaneous (Aug 3, 2008)

I would be sooo distracted during class by your lipstick colour if you were my teacher! <3<3<3


----------



## kimicummings (Dec 17, 2008)

love this look, I like the natural make up look,


----------



## TIERAsta (Dec 17, 2008)

So pretty! Naked Lunch is one of my favorite colors of the moment! Thanks for this great tut!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 17, 2008)

I love it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always come back to this tut too!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 2, 2009)

You Did A Great Job!! I'm Not Sure Those Shadows Would Have The Same Affect On Me But They Look Soooo Neutral And Pretty On You!!


----------



## ab5inth7 (Jan 6, 2009)

you SHOULD teach this at your school !!


----------



## slayervixen (Jan 8, 2009)

Such a flawless and beautiful look I adore it.


----------



## kleigh09 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you for being so thorough!  This really helped and, as others have mentioned, I'm lemming that lipliner.


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Feb 25, 2009)

That was awesome, thank you so much!

S.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 20, 2009)

so beautiful! i want those ben nye blushes!


----------



## NinaSasa (Mar 20, 2009)

Great detailed tutorial! And you look gorgeous!


----------

